# Black muslin for star ceiling?



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm getting ready to build panels for my star ceiling using hardboard. Will it look ok if I cover these with black muslin material? I see people using it to cover bass traps and such, but haven't found any mention on ceilings. It's much cheaper than GOM material. Will it work?
Thanks,
Shane


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If there is hardboard behind it, it's not absorbing anyway so the cloth type doesn't really matter.

Bryan


----------

